

WillWorkFor - papermuse
http://willworkfor.org

======
kellishaver
This is an interesting idea with a _horrible_ landing page.

But right now it's just profiles of three (interesting) people. Their messages
and vision are great, definitely something I could get behind, but there's
nothing there to engage in discussion, encourage others, or really give the
site a purpose beyond "showing off the efforts of three people."

It's a portfolio. With a really bad landing page.

~~~
shuzchen
>> Meet Ani, Claire and Reed, three characters who could almost be real

Are they actually profiles of three people? That copy suggests otherwise. I'm
as confused as everybody else as to what the point of this is.

~~~
kellishaver
Oh, good point. Hmm..... Well, if they are not real, then it seems even more
pointless. Yeah, color me confused.

I get/like the idea of trying to engage people in conversation about important
social issues and technology, which is what I thought the site is trying to do
(just doing it quite horribly)..... but I'm really not so sure now.

------
codewright
ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED!

"Most unreadable web page seen in a month"

~~~
untog
I wouldn't say that it's unreadable, but I have no idea what it's trying to
_say_.

~~~
codewright
No it's actually unreadable. Half the text is super low contrast.

~~~
jsankey
Hover over some low contrast text and you'll see what they're trying to do,
although it is not obvious and probably not mobile-friendly.

------
nonrecursive
This looks cool, and the message is something I can get behind. Only, what is
the purpose of the site?

I'm asking honestly. Is there a product somewhere? A mailing list? A forum?
What am I supposed to do?

~~~
betelnut
One of the firms behind the site calls it "a design provocation intended to
spark a reaction and fuel a conversation" on their Tumblr.

So I guess you're supposed to react and start talking.

~~~
rhizome
i.e. troll, basically.

------
sbochins
Is this supposed to be a joke. It seems like there are numerous grammatical
errors. I feel like it's a joke that I'm not getting.

------
coopdog
Will work for: less confusing landing pages

------
benzor
There are some vaguely cool ideas, themes and concepts here, but what is it
really for? Why should I use this, what can I do with it? And why doesn't the
prominent search bar do anything?

------
mgkimsal
I think I get it, sort of.

Use the search bar at the top, type in something (or choose one they rotate),
then facebook post or tweet it out, and it'll spread their message, and
indicate to them (and everyone) that you're willing to work for (better
health, food, money, whatever).

Pretty undiscoverable functionality, imo.

~~~
rhizome
So, click a button and tweet one of their messages as if it's not basically
free advertising?

------
mcantelon
wat

